# Bettina Cramer-Heiße Blicke 1 X7



## sabi (22 Nov. 2010)




----------



## Rolli (22 Nov. 2010)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Bettina


----------



## chini72 (22 Nov. 2010)

DANKE!! Was für ein lächeln!


----------



## wiph (22 Nov. 2010)

Danke. Weis jemand was sie zur Zeit macht.


----------



## tobacco (11 Apr. 2012)

Einfach klasse


----------



## Soloro (11 Apr. 2012)

Klasse Mädel! :thumbup:

Vielen Dank!! :WOW:


----------



## Olli_K (12 Apr. 2012)

Sehr hübsch. Danke.


----------



## MetalFan (12 Apr. 2012)

Ihre beste Zeit - heiß!


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Apr. 2012)

Bettina hat sehr hübsche Beine.


----------



## ayka1 (12 Apr. 2012)

das waren noch Zeiten als Bettina im FFS/Blitz moderierte.


----------



## milfhunter257 (12 Apr. 2012)

)


----------



## pat90 (12 Apr. 2012)

Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## paula_berger (12 Apr. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## uws (13 Apr. 2012)

Schöne alte Zeiten als Bettina im FFS/Blitz moderierte. 
Sollte mal wieder auf die Mattscheibe
Danke


----------



## MrOberspaten (13 Apr. 2012)

Danköö


----------



## hanni 55 (13 Apr. 2012)

Bettie ist immer noch die beste.


----------



## Steelhamme (13 Apr. 2012)

Schöne Bilder! Danke.


----------



## fischkopf (13 Apr. 2012)

egal was für ein blick immer toll an zu sehen danke


----------



## Lars83 (15 Apr. 2012)

danke sehr schöne bilder von ihr


----------



## cwilly (15 Apr. 2012)

Schade, dass sie so selten zu sehen ist. Danke


----------



## gabriel_22 (16 Apr. 2012)

nett


----------



## plan66 (16 Apr. 2012)

she is beautiful, big thanks for this post!


----------



## Motor (17 Apr. 2012)

Tolle Frau,Danke dafür


----------



## fredclever (17 Apr. 2012)

Das waren Zeiten danke für betti


----------



## Don76 (23 Sep. 2012)

Bei dem Anblick wird einem echt heiß.


----------



## nescio (25 Sep. 2012)

sweet, danke


----------



## kahles (25 Sep. 2012)

Super! Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Harald (25 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Bettina. :thumbup:
Tolles Outfit und superhübsche Sandaletten!!!! 

Herzliche Grüße von
Harald


----------



## Nambulus (25 Sep. 2012)

Dankeschöm!!


----------



## Wolleon45 (25 Sep. 2012)

Dankeschön!:WOW:


----------



## Sarafin (25 Sep. 2012)

Einfach klasse


----------



## severinb (25 Sep. 2012)

Lang, lang ist's her.
Und sie will scheinbar gar nicht mehr zurück ins Fernsehen.


----------



## Punisher (25 Sep. 2012)

ich mag sie


----------



## jurjii (25 Sep. 2012)

danke
das waren noch zeiten
gruß


----------



## pizzasehnde (25 Sep. 2012)

nicht schlecht


----------



## segle (26 Sep. 2012)

Das waren noch Zeiten, Danke!


----------



## markwest (26 Sep. 2012)

super bettina:WOW:


----------



## jadi (26 Sep. 2012)

Das ware die Zeiten...


----------



## paule96 (26 Sep. 2012)

klasse frau....


----------



## gabbahampel (4 Feb. 2014)

Klasse optik die frau


----------



## dambmatt (5 Feb. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder!!!!
Schließe mich der Meinung an, dass diese wunderbare Frau wieder auf den Bildschirm gehört. Längst überfällig

VG
dambmatt
:thx:


----------



## bimimanaax (6 Feb. 2014)

sehr heiß.. schade das man se nimmer sieht


----------



## orgamin (17 Okt. 2014)

wooooowwww vielen dank für die schöne bettina


----------



## wondergirl (17 Okt. 2014)

Wahnsinns Frau!


----------



## sandozy (18 Okt. 2014)

Die Blicke sind nicht schlecht, aber die Beine ...


----------



## moritz1608 (18 Okt. 2014)

Welch ein Traum...........danke


----------



## dkf1028 (1 Nov. 2014)

Golden oldie!


----------



## Bloodjunkie (4 Nov. 2014)

Vielen dank


----------



## sledge (4 Nov. 2014)

Danke für Bettina


----------



## yvoki (4 Nov. 2014)

sehr schönes Kleid mit hübschen Beinen.


----------



## Emil Müller (4 Nov. 2014)

Das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## günterelke (4 Nov. 2014)

sie sollte mal wieder im TV erscheinen, wenn der Nachwuchs größer ist


----------



## Dan23 (4 Nov. 2014)

Diese Frau bringt die gesamte Menschheit zum sabbern


----------

